# Job situation in WA



## Alive&Kicking (May 31, 2010)

Hi

I have just signed up for this forum and it seems there are a lot of knowledgeable people around. 

Would anyone be able to give some insight in the job situation in Western Australia at the moment? Especially in the wine industry and general administration?

Thanks heaps,


----------

